# 50s coasters



## 1193227371 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all
Looking to find info on coasters of the 50s (1) JATO 
(2) PRINCESS WILHELMINA both on regular run from CI to Portsmouth late 50 early 60s with german ship Stad Essen and two Wharton ships Trentonia and Tryonia and Rix ship Megrix would be greatful for any help on any of these .
Thanks fo all the threads brings back alot ..ED


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

I found the JATO[PFCE] ex MEIKE[PFXJ] IMO:5170642 built in 1950 at the Scheepsbouw Unie[Groningen][245]
Hope this is the one you're looking for, and will come back later on the others.
Which I believe the PRINCESS should be PRINSES, and the Germans wrote STAD[Dutch] as STADT[German], there was a STADT ESSEN[DKFL] 1956 built at Werft Nobiskrug[Rendsburg] for Alfred Roth.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Prinses Wilhelmina 500 tons built 1951 by NV Schpsf. 8 cyl diesel, 169.8 x 29.5 x 13.4
code flags PGWR Registered Groningen. Dutch flag. DF.ESD. Owned by G Dories.
Maybe this is the one you want ?


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yep this could be the only one, here some more details/info


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here another one,


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

And another one;


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Can't find anything on the Megrix? Someone else?


----------



## 1193227371 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi there 
I cannot thank you enough for the info both R58484956 and ruud have found for me it is great to know in this day and age there are good caring people out there THANK YOU ED (Applause)


----------



## 1193227371 (Oct 19, 2005)

HI again the name megrix should be MAGRIX the year build 1938 sorry ED


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

That change everything, I have some details,built in 08-1938 at Scheepswerf "Gideon" before named J.Koster Hzn-Groningen.
Call/Flag Sign:MMWM
BRT:454
DWT:609
Company: J.R. Rix & Sons Ltd.
P.o.R.:Hull
Flag:British
LOA x B x D:165'4" x 25'9" x 10'11¼"
Eng:Oil Engine 4SA 8Cy.280x450mm Humboldt-Deutz ¤NEmade37fitted49


----------



## 1193227371 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well ruud i dont no what to say that is her and what a bonus the photo and also leaveing camber docks portsmouth THANKS AGAIN ED


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*Dutch Built "Coasters" for C-L*

Hi Ruud;

Nicely done on The 50ies Coasters. I wonder if you might have any info or pix on these Dutch built vessels from late 1930s.

As always your help will be most appreciated.

Cheers,
Rory

*MATABELE COAST*-1938 N.V. Boele's Scheepsw. & Mach., Bolnes ex *Dorset Coast*.1947-51?
*CLYDE COAST*-1938 N.V.Industrielle Maats. "de Noord", Alblasserdam 
*DENBIGH COAST*-1936 N.V.Industrielle Maats. "de Noord", Alblasserdam 
*MERSEY COAST*-1938 N.V.Industrielle Maats. "de Noord", Alblasserdam


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Rory,

Sorry I can't scan at the moment, but will keep it in mind asap my printer/scanner is repaired, I will post some of the wanted piccies.


----------



## Rory (Jun 10, 2005)

*Der Scanner ist Kaput*

Hi Ruud;

Thanks for your reply. Just found it, as I'm not always able to find my way back.

Don't you just love computers and the other hardware? Always something to fix or replace. Hope you do get your printer working again though as that is a hard one to get along without.

Cheers,
Rory


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

*Dutch coaster Tramp*

Goede avond Ruud.
I see you have posted a few old Dutch coasters of the 50s, Do you have one of the Tramp, she was sold to Hays of Lerwick & renamed the Shetland Trader,I was mate there around 1975.
Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

1193227371 said:


> Hi all
> Looking to find info on coasters of the 50s (1) JATO
> (2) PRINCESS WILHELMINA both on regular run from CI to Portsmouth late 50 early 60s with german ship Stad Essen and two Wharton ships Trentonia and Tryonia and Rix ship Megrix would be greatful for any help on any of these .
> Thanks fo all the threads brings back alot ..ED


Ahoy ED,
Not forgotten, here your Trentonia 1964:


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

James MacDonald said:


> Goede avond Ruud.
> I see you have posted a few old Dutch coasters of the 50s, Do you have one of the Tramp, she was sold to Hays of Lerwick & renamed the Shetland Trader,I was mate there around 1975.
> Best regards,
> Jim


Ahoy Jim,
I do have quite some "Tramp's ", so not too sure which one, but found this Shetland Trader 1972, is this the one you're looking for?


----------



## are39 (May 27, 2006)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> Can't find anything on the Megrix? Someone else?



I have picture coaster MAGRIX.Sailed on her 1954 British flag.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> I found the JATO[PFCE] ex MEIKE[PFXJ] IMO:5170642 built in 1950 at the Scheepsbouw Unie[Groningen][245]
> Hope this is the one you're looking for, and will come back later on the others.
> Which I believe the PRINCESS should be PRINSES, and the Germans wrote STAD[Dutch] as STADT[German], there was a STADT ESSEN[DKFL] 1956 built at Werft Nobiskrug[Rendsburg] for Alfred Roth.


Ahoy,
Here the Stadt Essen as Stadt Rendsburg,seen at the Nieuwe Waterweg [New Waterway]


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Basuto Coast.*

Hi Ruud,
Have old photo of Basuto Coast,dont know if you are interested in this one.
cheers.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yep always interested, you know the "mailaddress"?


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

dutch clog 'Calyx' any info on this one please? Welsh owned I believe


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

There's a piccie here:

http://www.rhiw.com/y_mor/coastal_vessels_photos/vessels_02/ships_02.htm

The only one I could find is a 1929 built as Eems-1935 renamed Alcyon-1936 in Groningen at Gideon shipyard former name J.Koster Hzn.
Owned by Continental Cargoes Ltd.-Lancaster


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Ruud, that's the one I meant


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

_dutch clog 'Calyx' any info on this one please? Welsh owned I believe_

could these also be the correct "Calyx"?


----------



## aadje (Oct 8, 2004)

ms Trentonia and mv Burdonia regular visitors of the ports of Terneuzen /Sluiskil during my time when working for Ovet Terneuzen 9/1970-9/1974. Unfortutnately mv Burdonia got lost with lifes involved.
Nice to see the picture of Trentonia again. 

aadje


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

*Cornelia B*

Might as well give it a shot 

I am looking for pictures of the Marika (de) ex Cornelia B (nl)
built: 1947, 499 gt, 750 tdw, yard: presumably Smit in Westerbroek
I have 2 pictures, one totally iced up on the coast of Holland,
the other a stern shot as Marika but with the masts and deckhouse already removed (mid 70's). We used to haul Tuborg beer to Goole, those were the days !

I had one that showed her as origianal but it got lost / destroyed ...


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Should be this one?


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Amazing! Thanks Ruud !

I been looking all over for her, google will give me hundreds of ukrainian brides
when I enter Marika, and Cornelia B always gets me a bunch of american professors, just no ship. LOL

As You see her there thats the new bow and you notice the canvass covers on the hatches?
Amazingly the Cornelia B was built in 47(!) with steel covers that leaned up against the removed deckhouse.
I guess all these changes were part of "modernising"


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Bearsie said:


> Amazing! Thanks Ruud !
> 
> I been looking all over for her, google will give me hundreds of ukrainian brides
> when I enter Marika, and Cornelia B always gets me a bunch of american professors, just no ship. LOL
> ...


Ahoy,
As there was an old radiostation overhere in Holland, they had a programme demanding records called : "U vraagt, wij draaien", what means "You'll ask, we play them", so here you are.(Thumb)


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm very grateful for these pics thanks a lot Terry Butler


----------



## kepowee (Oct 28, 2006)

hi rudd would you have aphoto of the tv morar denholms of glasgow ive tried to find one on lots sites its the only ship that i sailed on that i havent got a photo of ken powell


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

ken

I answered this quest on a couple of your other listings-- perhaps you missed the replies? See:
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18437


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

that's the one john she had lots of cement boxes in the hold, I know I put a few there myself


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Surely ther must be some vessels on the coastal trade round the U.K. as those small ships played a big part in keeping small ports viable.
I was especially thinking of LLandulas in north Wales where thousands of tonnes of limestone were shipped to Norway, Sweden and Belguim plus other parts of the u.K.
Does it still operate?
Robertsons ships carried all sorts of cargo in the early 60's so I assume someone else does it now.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

The U.K. coastal trades have changed considerably in the last 15 -20 years. Many small ports have closed and ships of under 1,000 tonnes dwt are now incredibly rare. Goods are now either unitised or, in the case of bulk cargoes, transported in 'coasters' of 3,000 - 7,000 dwt. Most of the traditional U.K. dry cargo coasting firms have either gone out of business, switched to other shipping sectors, or sold out to foreign companies.


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

*Coasters 1950s*

Have just remembered that the original Tryonia [460/51] on the Portsmouth -
Jersey run was renamed Trentonia 11 in 1965 when the new Trentonia [890/65] took over. Trentonia 11 was eventually sold and renamed Stella E.
The second Trentonia later became Trenton


----------



## alan willis (Aug 17, 2005)

Whatever happened to the Trenton , I was on her when Alan Whiting bought her from Whartons.


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry, my notes on the Tryonia in Portsmouth should read 'Trentonia' (460/51) which became Trentonia 11 in 1965. Put it down to old age !!


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

*Looking For Ships*

Hi rudd if a man can rudd can can you help me with some ships i am looking for ARGO ATHENA. PEGGY. PAX 1. WAGRIAN. THANKS SAM


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

ruud said:


> Ahoy Jim,
> I do have quite some "Tramp's ", so not too sure which one, but found this Shetland Trader 1972, is this the one you're looking for?


Hi Rudd,
Thanks for the Pic but it was the Shetland Trader before this one probably
around 1975.Im Sure the ships bell read Tramp.
all the best,
Jim


----------



## alexmackinnon (Dec 11, 2006)

lakercapt said:


> Surely ther must be some vessels on the coastal trade round the U.K. as those small ships played a big part in keeping small ports viable.
> I was especially thinking of LLandulas in north Wales where thousands of tonnes of limestone were shipped to Norway, Sweden and Belguim plus other parts of the u.K.
> Does it still operate?
> Robertsons ships carried all sorts of cargo in the early 60's so I assume someone else does it now.



Llandulas, not much doing there. I sailed with Robertson's(mid seventies),on the Emerald. we were in Llandulas four times, loading up limestone for Norway and Sweden. the run after that was to Poland for coal, then onto Ireland. great run at that time(once you got over Llandulas).


----------

